# Content info displayed when it should not



## Scuba_Steve1974 (Aug 9, 2006)

When TiVo must change the channel to record a specific program it first pops up a question on whether or not the channel should be changed. After answering the question you are returned to the current program but it activates the "Info" button which covers up most of the screen!

After answering the channel change question I should *not * find my entire screen covered with the program "Info" screen. Why does TiVo assume I want to know information about the show I'm already watching? If I'm already watching it I probably already know what it is! And since I'm probably at the end of this content, I don't even need the synopsis of the episode's storyline!

I don't know why but I find this behavior extremely annoying/


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I agree that it can be annoying, but using the Clear button will dismiss the banner.


----------

